# meet with entertainment august near hastings



## marktinkerman (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.tribalearth.co.uk/
Hi we go to a charity gig called Tribal Earth near Hastings (and we take our mobile sauna and showers and relaxation space) This is a really family friendly do with good music in the evenings and workshops during the day. We go to quite a few gigs during the summer and rate them on whether we'd like to live there full time...this one we would!... They have just got there website for this year up and running although not completed....Its drug n alcohol free so the energy is really high with big central fire and lots of dancing, drumming, jamming, yoga, craft workshops and of course us with our sauna (sams sauna on facebook) .....and there's a curfew so one can sleep at night....Just checked with them and they'd love to see you there and so'd we. Sue And Mark


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

De luxe short drop tree loos.......WTF ??


----------



## marktinkerman (Feb 18, 2011)

*tree loos*

you got a choice of loos on site plastic boxes with chemicals and smells and the ones you refer to which are compost loos built out of timber and one climbs up a few steps (which is why they are called short drop )instead of a lot of steps (long drop)to enter box and one finishes with a handful of sawdust thrown down the hole ( which avoids the need for chemicals). We prefer them to the plastic box type. I think the delux bit means they are well built rather than rickety and under some lovely oak trees. mark


----------

